# New government emblem



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The government today announced that it is adopting the condom as its emblem because it more accurately reflects the government's political stance.

A condom stands up to inflation, halts production, destroys the next generation, protects a bunch of pricks, and gives you a sense of security while you're actually being screwed.

Damn, it just doesn't get more accurate than that


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> The government today announced that it is adopting the condom as its emblem because it more accurately reflects the government's political stance.
> 
> A condom stands up to inflation, halts production, destroys the next generation, protects a bunch of pricks, and gives you a sense of security while you're actually being screwed.
> 
> Damn, it just doesn't get more accurate than that


Hope your not a pro life Nazi.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Like that


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------

